# Out Of The Blue



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

They look great and and sound great but I can't understand the words.


----------



## Falcon

Sawreee, It just didn't do it for me.  Guess it's a Brit thing.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]Out of the blue! Join British glider pilots in the air as they capture gobsmacking bird's-eye view images from around the world[/h]http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/a...-gobsmacking-birds-eye-view-images-world.html (SEE VIDEO)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

[h=2]Blue Umbrella - FULL Short Film Pixar (2014) HD[/h]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





http://www.metatube.com/en/videos/224049/Blue-Umbrella-FULL-Short-Film-Pixar-2014-HD/ (SEE VIDEO)


----------



## jujube

View attachment 14835View attachment 14836View attachment 14837

Out of the Blue (Angels) - at Seafair, Seattle, August 2011


----------



## Meanderer

*From the album Tucson: A Country Rock Opera (2012).*


----------



## Ameriscot

Falcon said:


> Sawreee, It just didn't do it for me.  Guess it's a Brit thing.



Not my cuppa tea.  I don't watch this programme or that Eurovision one either.


----------



## Meanderer

I understand completely.  I am working to try to expand my normal range of viewing and listening habits.  Some just don't fly!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*Out of the Blue and Into the Black*

_[h=4]New Views of the Earth at Night[/h]
The night is nowhere near as dark as most of us think. In fact, the Earth is never really dark. And we don’t have to be in the dark about what is happening at night anymore either._ —Steven Miller, atmospheric scientist, Colorado State University.
The night side of Earth twinkles with light. The first thing to stand out is the cities. “Nothing tells us more about the spread of humans across the Earth than city lights,” asserts Chris Elvidge, a NOAA scientist who has studied them for 20 years.

http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/Features/IntotheBlack/






“City lights provide a fairly straightforward means to map urban versus rural areas, and to show where major population centers are and where they are not,” says William Stefanov of the International Space Station program. (View Large Image - NASA Earth Observatory and NOAA National Geophysical Data Center)


----------



## Meanderer

*The Material History of the Color Blue*

Blue pigment occurs naturally in exactly one form: lapis lazuli. That uniqueness made the color a luxury commodity for thousands of years. Traded at a cost greater than gold, reserved for royalty, and written into artist’s contracts, blue is both visually and materially rich. Marc Walton, senior scientist at the Center for Scientific Studies in the Arts, is an expert on blue’s history. Join him as he uncovers the color’s journey through art history, from Cleopatra’s eye shadow to Picasso’s blue period.


----------



## Meanderer

*The Butterfly Effect: How Blue Morpho Wings Could Stop Counterfeiting*

"The Morpho has a stunning metallic blue color, but it’s not made from the usual ways colors are formed in nature, through pigments or dyes. Instead its color comes from structural patterns—tiny patterns of microscopic holes that reflect blue light to our eyes".
http://voices.nationalgeographic.co...-blue-morpho-wings-could-stop-counterfeiting/


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Chairman of the Blue!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]Marvin Hodges - "Blue Genes"[/h]


----------



## Pappy

Pretty in blue.


----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]Willie Nelson & Kenny Rogers "Blue Skies[/h]


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## RadishRose

Wow, Thanks Jim and also Jim!

I missed hearing Mr. Blue Sky , having gotten rid of all my vinyl several years ago!

Glen Miller, oh boy, love Serenade in Blue!

Can someone find Blue Tango by anyone? I love that song.


----------



## Lara

Meanderer said:


> Blue pigment occurs naturally in exactly one form: lapis lazuli. That uniqueness made the color a luxury commodity for thousands of years. Traded at a cost greater than gold, reserved for royalty, and written into artist’s contracts, blue is both visually and materially rich...the color’s journey through art history, from Cleopatra’s eye shadow to Picasso’s blue period.


I'm sure glad I found this thread! I especially enjoyed the video in your post #21 about the Lapis Lazuli. 

*I have a beaded Lapis Lazuli necklace my Daddy gave me *and I knew it was used by early artists in ground up form for an unbelievable pure blue but this video takes it's uniqueness to a whole new level and makes my treasured necklace even more special. Thank you so much for posting this!


----------



## Lara

*The Hidden Beach - Puerto Vallarta, Mexico
*This secluded spot was formed from volcanic activity (or rumored a deliberate bombing).

Playa Del Amor, more commonly known as the Hidden Beach, is a structure of one of the *Marieta Islands*, located west of *Puerto Vallarta, Mexico*, at the mouth of Banderas Bay.


----------



## Meanderer

WOW!  Here's another view, Lara, looking down!


----------



## Meanderer

Painting, by Daryl Gortner
http://www.skidmorecontemporaryart.com/daryl-gortner.htm


----------



## Lara

CoooooL!! Nona would love the coffee cup one AND the link!!

  hahaha


----------



## ndynt

I did, I did, Lara...especially his "Preserving My Marbles"


----------



## RadishRose

Those hidden beach photos are amazing.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Hey! Both are closely related!! Good job you two! 
Well, I can't top that but here's a cool Surrealism by Charnine(?)

*Out of The Blue...*


----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> Hey! Both are closely related!! Good job you two!
> Well, I can't top that but here's a cool Surrealism by Charnine(?)
> 
> *Out of The Blue...*
> 
> View attachment 21574


Samy Charnine ~ Surrealist painter 

"Charnine has been impacted by the Masters as well as by the surrealists but his style is pure Charnine. He combines whimsical images with precision in his execution. The result is poetic and seasoned. Winning attention and praise for his technique and sophistication of his ideas, Charnine’s paintings are realistic in their detail yet with composition that evokes an emotional response from the viewer. Born in Nice on the French Riviera, Samy Charnine immigrated to the United States in 1983. He lives a secluded life and is very devoted to his art. He grinds his own paint from historical pigments using recipes and techniques dating from the Renaissance. He is highly demanding on himself and destroys many of his paintings, sometimes years of work, if the result doesn't meet his standards and expectations. He is collected by enthusiasts worldwide".


----------



## Lara

Thank you for posting the Bio of the artist! I'll bet he ground his own Lapis Azulei (sp?) for the blue pigment. I liked the painting before and now, after reading the bio, I love it! Plus, I reeeally love fantail goldfish and koi


----------



## Lara

*Out of the Blue...*
View attachment 21590


----------



## Meanderer

Topside...


----------



## Lara

*Out of the Blue...

*


----------



## RadishRose

3 from Picasso's Blue Period


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Falcon

Meanderer said:


> Samy Charnine ~ Surrealist painter
> 
> "Charnine has been impacted by the Masters as well as by the surrealists but his style is pure Charnine. He combines whimsical images with precision in his execution. The result is poetic and seasoned. Winning attention and praise for his technique and sophistication of his ideas, Charnine’s paintings are realistic in their detail yet with composition that evokes an emotional response from the viewer. Born in Nice on the French Riviera, Samy Charnine immigrated to the United States in 1983. He lives a secluded life and is very devoted to his art. He grinds his own paint from historical pigments using recipes and techniques dating from the Renaissance. He is highly demanding on himself and destroys many of his paintings, sometimes years of work, if the result doesn't meet his standards and expectations. He is collected by enthusiasts worldwide".


I love this painting; Fish become clouds and clouds become fish.  Neat.


----------



## Denise1952

Oh I see, it was a Lady Gaga song?  I think they were great


----------



## Denise1952

Oh how cool, everything blue hey!!


----------



## Denise1952

literally my fave games for the pc:


----------



## Meanderer

Violets are red, roses are blue.... that sounds about right, Denise! Don't you be blue!


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Meanderer

Thanks, Denise!  Like the blue bird and the Giant Marble, best!


----------



## Lara

Ok, good, Nona  So so true Rose  Beautifully elegant bird nwlady…and ohhh, our blue earth with such clarity and so big. 


Lighting up Australia's East Coast is Blue Florescent Algae


----------



## Denise1952

Wow, now there is a neat photo, thanks lara!!


----------



## Denise1952

Had one of these babies (blue-smoke persian). Called him Doobie (it was the 70s, lol)


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Meanderer

Looks like Hefty Smurf???  Where have they been hiding, Denise?  HAHA!


----------



## Denise1952

I know, he is giant, lol


----------



## Lara

*Denise, the Blue-Smoke Persian cat is adorable and a 
gorgeous shade of Smokey Blue. Doobie was a cute name too.
*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose

Beautiful, Lara!!!!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

*Get**Your** Blue Suede Shoes **On&**Dance!*


----------



## ndynt

Still Got the Blues....


----------



## Denise1952

Oh man I loved that Nona!!  I don't think I ever heard it before, thank you thank you!!  I got a fella from long ago, when I think of him, I miss him, and do get the blues, jus a lil bit hugs, denise

PS ah I found his site, and didn't know he had passed away, what an amazing talent, thanks again for sharing Nona.


----------



## ndynt

Glad to share him with you, Denise.  Few played or sang the blues like Gary.  He was called Lord of the Strings.  Drank himself to death....


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Denise1952

ahhhhhhhh, an real classic


----------



## Falcon

RadishRose said:


>



Thanks Rose.  One of my favorite songs.  Somebody told me that the introduction alone 
was like 32 pages long.  There are shorter versions. Gershwin was a genius.

 I also like Ferde Grofè'smusic


----------



## ndynt

I so loved Rhapsody in Blue, when I was a adolescent.  Wore out two 78's, playing it over and over.   Interesting, about the intro, Falcon.


----------



## Meanderer

Exceptional Blue!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

*I Want.*


----------



## Meanderer

More...Blue Eyes!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose

Lara, those dogs are beautiful!


----------



## Denise1952

Oh man, he is BEAUTIFUL LARA!!

Ok, let me try to find one


----------



## Lara

*Ice Blue
*
ice blue glaciers
where shooting stars live, 
northern lights, ivory gulls, 
penguins and caribou.

melting pasts 
once sealed within,
endangered hopes 
in frozen formations.

pity not to protect 
crystal ice blue hues 
for they hold within, 
the entire sky. 

~Lara


----------



## Denise1952

Lovely, wow, and I was just reading about the aurora borealis only seconds ago Lara!!


----------



## Denise1952

Oh, now there's a snuggler for us


----------



## Lara

*Made with Glo-Sticks

*


----------



## Meanderer

Big Blue Bird





http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...nveils-big-blue-bird-in-Trafalgar-Square.html


----------



## Lara

^ I forgot about k-mart lol.

*Glass Sculptures by Martha Blaker & Paul deSomma
*


----------



## Denise1952

love all the new blues, I can't copy paste with my phone dang it oh well


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


>


I can almost taste them!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Hanfonius

It's OK as far as you've gone,  Otto,  but you have missed Planc's Constant altogether.

Try minimising max/min to Pi and 2Pi - keep it simple.

Tony.


----------



## Meanderer

Thanks!layful:


----------



## Hanfonius

Meanderer said:


> Thanks!layful:



Sorry,  Jim.
Not only did I post this on the wrong thread - I even got the wrong site!

layful:


----------



## Meanderer

Hanfonius said:


> Sorry,  Jim.
> Not only did I post this on the wrong thread - I even got the wrong site!
> 
> layful:


That's OK, Tony....you sorta BLUE me away, with that one!nthego:


----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]The Blue Tail Fly[/h]


----------



## Lara

I've always thought a man's intelligence is sexy, so you can only imagine what post #110 did for me ha

And it was right on topic…totally out of the blue!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

^ I love *Blue Cheese* salad dressing, Rose! Forgot about that.


----------



## Meanderer

...if these walls could talk!


----------



## Denise1952

lol!!


----------



## RadishRose

Blue Angel 1



Blue Angel 2


----------



## Meanderer

Blue M00N!


----------



## RadishRose

Jim, this is great, I loved it!
("Stand back Fancy Pants")........ LOL


----------



## Lara

*Blue Fashion as Sculpture by Chennai
*Unbelievable volume, multiple layers, gravity defying forms, rows of ruffles, inventive material and eccentric touches… Enter the world of avant-garde fashion designer Iris Van Herpen. The 29-year-old Dutch designer who’s works are currently on display at the International City of Lace and Fashion in Calais, northern France, trained with none other than the king of quirk Alexander McQueen before launching her own label. The exhibition showcases 30 pieces created by the designer between 2008 and 2012. Conceptual in approach and structural in form, the garments easily cross the line from fashion to sculpture.


----------



## RadishRose

Cool dress!!!

Remember this?



http://www.cnn.com/2015/02/27/health/science-of-gold-blue-dress/


----------



## Lara

*Mark Rothko
*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Hanfonius

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLe1_pnxKV4

First joke.

(I admit,  it's a stretch of the imagination,  but the word 'blue' is there - sort of...).


----------



## Meanderer

Hanfonius said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLe1_pnxKV4
> 
> First joke.
> 
> (I admit,  it's a stretch of the imagination,  but the word 'blue' is there - sort of...).


Well done!


----------



## Shirley

Love the pumpkins singing Blue moon! Wonderful!


----------



## Hanfonius

A futuristic version of The Blue Danube waltz.


----------



## Lara

*diamonds and life*

time passes
maturating facets
under heated pressure
forces of nature
governing fate
from the ordinary
to extraordinary
a fragment of
eternity _ ~ Lara_


----------



## Meanderer

WOW, Lara!


----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara




----------



## Hanfonius




----------



## NancyNGA

Is that Paul Bunyan's blue ox, Babe?


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Is that Paul Bunyan's blue ox, Babe?


Yeah, Nancy....it sure is!


----------



## Meanderer

Hanfonius said:


> View attachment 22354
> 
> View attachment 22355



For a clean that gets noticed, keep your loo sparkling after every flush with Bloo Acticlean Blue or Zesty lemon.


----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose

Wow, Lara! that is cool!!!


----------



## Meanderer

I agree, Lara,  are the glasses painted onto the stones?


----------



## Lara

Thanks Rose. Meanderer, the artist used real glasses, left the lenses in, and placed the stones for the eyes on the lenses…everything else is stone including the teeth. However the red and white speckled stones around his mouth and on his coat may be handmade because I've never seen stones that look like that…but then again, I haven't seen everything


----------



## Hanfonius




----------



## RadishRose

Those sweet, tropical bananas remind me of sweet, tropical  Curacao liqueur ! mmmm


----------



## Lara

^ Hey, a Liqueur just for Seniors…perfect! I'll have mine with that blue banana please.

*Yayoi Kusama*


----------



## Denise1952

gorgeous Lara!!


----------



## Denise1952

so neat rr!!




RadishRose said:


> Those sweet, tropical bananas remind me of sweet, tropical  Curacao liqueur ! mmmm
> 
> View attachment 22458 View attachment 22459


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## Shalimar

I love Bombay gin. Had it for my thesis party. Oooh, was that a night to remember!


----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer

James Blunt - Blue On Blue


----------



## Shalimar

Oooh, Lara, I want that on my wall!


----------



## Lara

That would be cool, Shalimar. Here's a work of art that defies gravity:


----------



## RadishRose

How'd they do that?


----------



## Lara

^Above^ My guess is that the artist bent wires in arcs after threading stryrofoam balls on. (covered the balls in fake snow or paper macho or real snow…can't see well enough to tell)

Below: Here is a Porsche Sculpture. It's not photoshopped. Further info and photos taken from other angles is in this link: http://design-milk.com/sky-high-porsche-sculpture-by-gerry-judah/


----------



## Falcon

The Porsche sculpture.....Fantastic !   It's amazing it doesn't fall over.


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> How'd they do that?


How they did that!


----------



## Meanderer

Falcon said:


> The Porsche sculpture.....Fantastic !   It's amazing it doesn't fall over.


A closer look!


----------



## Meanderer

Study Finds a Strategy Behind Massive Size of Blue Whales


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> How they did that!



What a cool site! Thanks, Jim


----------



## RadishRose

The Blue Fairy


----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

*Oil Spill
*


----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> *Oil Spill
> *View attachment 22879


Blue Petroleum....life, imitating art!


----------



## Lara

*Oil Painting*


----------



## Meanderer

Blue Monday


----------



## Meanderer

The news Blues!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Artist: Rabarama


----------



## Shalimar

This one reminds me of a harlequin doll. I love the heavy lidded exaggeration of the oversized eyes. Mesmerising!


----------



## Lara

I agree shalimar. Big eyes, Big lips, Big hands, and Bald. Look at the different sized little fingers. I know some artists will make hands big on purpose like the statue of David…to show power or strength I think. But this statue is so symmetrical and then all of a sudden you notice the hands. The leg on that side seems bigger too…I wonder if that's all on purpose. It all works somehow. It would be less expressive perhaps if it were exactly symmetrical. Maybe the artist wanted to make it more realistic since no human body is perfectly symmetrical.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ameriscot

Lara said:


> Artist: Rabarama
> 
> View attachment 23199




Love this!


----------



## Lara

Thanks Ameriscot…glad you got to see it. If you want to see more they are posted in meanderer's "Statue with Limitations" thread and he posted a link to the artist

Good "blue" song Rose. I thought "blue money" must have been paper money from the uk but I googled it and discovered that it's money earned from salacious (racy) photos or images lol. That would make since because the lyrics say the photographer takes a break and says something like, later honey…BUT, the important thing is that it's BLUE!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ameriscot

Lara said:


> Thanks Ameriscot…glad you got to see it. If you want to see more they are posted in meanderer's "Statue with Limitations" thread and he posted a link to the artist
> 
> Good "blue" song Rose. I thought "blue money" must have been paper money from the uk but I googled it and discovered that it's money earned from salacious (racy) photos or images lol. That would make since because the lyrics say the photographer takes a break and says something like, later honey…BUT, the important thing is that it's BLUE!



I'll look at that thread again.  I've been browsing my albums to see what I can contribute.


----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]New Order - Blue Monday [Live in Glasgow][/h]


----------



## Ameriscot




----------



## Cookie




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Backlit Morning Glories


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 23237


"Everything tastes better, with Blue Bonnet, on it"!


----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer

Yeah, I know this is a little LAME!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

He sings better at his concerts. He has an energy there that amplifies his delivery. I never realized that. He feeds off the audience. I watched Sweet Caroline and Song Sung Blue. I was wondering if he's still alive so I googled it. He's 74 and alive. Great voice.


----------



## Moonflight

Ella Fitzgerald -  Misty  Blue.

<font size="5">


----------



## ndynt

Kind of Blue...Blues as only Miles Davis could do them.


----------



## Moonflight

Ella again, I ain't got nothing but the blues

<font size="4">


----------



## Cookie




----------



## Lara

Artist: Eileen Lang


----------



## Lara

Recycled Bottles


----------



## Ameriscot

My blue kitchen


----------



## Cookie




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Blue Christmas


----------



## Meanderer

Blue Valentine


----------



## Meanderer

Dean Martin and Gene Kelly "Blue Songs Medley" 1972


----------



## Arachne

I'M Blue


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Cool! (Blue man group)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson & Kenny Rogers "Blue Skies


----------



## Meanderer

The Irish bluebell


----------



## Meanderer

Lloyd and Lorenzo visit Dave the legendary Marron farmer from Pemberton, Western Australia. Check out the boys handle these magnificent creatures.


----------



## Meanderer

Billie Holiday - Blue Moon (1952)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Blue Rain, Roy Orbison


----------



## Meanderer

Bob Dylan - Tangled Up In Blue


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Neil Young - My my, hey hey (Out of the blue)


----------



## Meanderer

[h=2]*Where does the phrase “blue haired ladies” or “blue hairs” to describe prim and proper older woman come from?*[/h]


----------



## Meanderer

[FONT=&quot]Feelin' Blue Creedence Clearwater Revival[/FONT]


----------



## Meanderer

Blue Hotel Chris Isaak


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Meanderer

Blue Moon - Dean Martin


----------



## Pappy




----------



## JustBonee

Blue Moon


----------



## Meanderer

Out of the Blue: Islands Seen From Space


----------



## Meanderer

One Minute Abstract Painting, "Sky Blue" acrylic painting of a tree by Peter Dranitsin


----------



## Meanderer

"Something Blue" - ( Elvis Presley )


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


>



I waited for 10 minutes for the video arrow to pop up.:grin:


----------



## Meanderer

Sorry, Nancy....some type of gif..... I can imagine the center of the star doing a slight simmer......think of it as a ten minute break.....


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Bluetiful, Bea!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

A blue glass swan (candy dish?) my mother picked up somewhere, probably at a yard sale. Very delicate.  I'm surprised it's still in one piece.


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> A blue glass swan (candy dish?) my mother picked up somewhere, probably at a yard sale. Very delicate.  I'm surprised it's still in one piece.
> 
> View attachment 39052



Nancy,

Your swan looks like a piece of Viking Art Glass.  Viking was famous for it's colored pulled art glass in the 50's.

Here is a little history on the company.

http://vikingartglass.com/article-pf.php?article_id=19


----------



## Meanderer

Bingo, Bea!


----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> Nancy,
> 
> Your swan looks like a piece of Viking Art Glass.  Viking was famous for it's colored pulled art glass in the 50's.
> 
> Here is a little history on the company.
> 
> http://vikingartglass.com/article-pf.php?article_id=19



Thanks Bea!   That's really interesting. There seems to have been a lot of old glassworks factories in West Virginia.  There is a pontil scar (is that what you call it?) on the bottom, like some old glass oil lamps have, but no other markings that I could find.   

Actually I'm not sure I like it.   It's a bit weird looking, don't you think?   Ha!


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> Thanks Bea!   That's really interesting. There seems to have been a lot of old glassworks factories in West Virginia.  There is a pontil scar (is that what you call it?) on the bottom, like some old glass oil lamps have, but no other markings that I could find.
> 
> Actually I'm not sure I like it.   It's a bit weird looking, don't you think?   Ha!



I agree, I would call it a pontil or punty mark.

The only mark I have ever seen on those is a little gold foil tag that would easily wash off.

I like to see them in the right setting, they are a little too modern for my taste.  

They have graced buffets and dining room tables from one end of the country to the other, these days they are marketed as mid century modern.


----------



## Meanderer

Making Blue Glass Arrowheads (HD)


----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]Willie Nelson ~ Blue Skies Live[/h]


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Blue Suede Shoes Framed Print by Darren Robinson


----------



## RadishRose

*Claude Monet's Kitchen




*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

*Blue Diner* - Boston, MA


----------



## Meanderer

*2017 Grand Blue Mile (360 View)*


----------



## Meanderer

BOBBY VINTON-BLUE VELVET


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly

I luuuuuurve this song........


----------



## Meanderer

Rhapsody in Blue

Brandon Ridenour, trumpet, flugelhorn, piccolo trumpet, Rich Ridenour, piano


----------



## Meanderer

*I'll meet you at the Blue Cafe!*


----------



## Meanderer

A dog named Blue , an old song starring my bluey cross cattledog Jeb


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - Run Softly, Blue River


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Meanderer

Fats Domino - Blue Monday [1957]


----------



## Meanderer

Times Square Blue Art Print by Phil Wilson


----------



## RadishRose

*Indigo*

 



from Wiki-

"_Species of Indigofera were cultivated in East Asia, Egypt, India, and Peru in antiquity. The earliest direct evidence for the use of indigo dates to around 4000 BCE and comes from Huaca Prieta, in contemporary Peru.[4] Pliny the Elder mentions the Indus Valley Civilization as the source of the dye after which it was named._"


http://drawingblog.mycoloringland.com/blue-shades/

offers blue in 270 hues.


----------



## RadishRose

_Techelet_, or Biblical Blue


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

I originally was going to use this for a halloween avatar 
but it scared me too much to have to look at it everyday...


----------



## Lara

Keith Urban just won a CMA Award tonight for this song:
Blue Ain't Your Color


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson - Stella Blue


----------



## Meanderer

All Aboard The Blues Train


----------



## Meanderer

Blue Turkey


----------



## Meanderer

The Beatles - A Case Of The Blues - Home Demo Dec 1968 John Lennon rare track





Lyrics


----------



## Meanderer

12/07/41.....Pearl Harbor...out of the blue!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Bethlehem


----------



## Meanderer

New Year's Blues


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Billie Holiday - Blue Moon (1952)


----------



## Meanderer

Blue Memories


----------



## Meanderer

The Water is Wide Blue Shamrock Alec Finn.wmv


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

FATS DOMINO Blue Monday


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Blue as I can be - Jesse Thompson


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Bobby Vinton - Blue Velvet


----------



## Meanderer

Blue Mountain Ontario


----------



## Keesha

Blue Roses


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

_*"The Good Weather Umbrella"* by John Wilhelm_


----------



## Keesha

View attachment 51773


----------



## Lara

_Dandelions in Blue_


----------



## Meanderer

*A Blue Ridge Cabin*


----------



## NancyNGA

Blue Chicago blues nightclub---mural on the side of the building


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Blue Chicago blues nightclub---mural on the side of the building
> 
> View attachment 52527



....he's got a cold Schlitz on the stool!


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - Run softly,blue river with lyrics


----------



## RadishRose

*Blu-to*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

_Batting Those Baby Blues_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Townes Van Zandt - Pancho and Lefty. Heartworn Highways


----------



## Ferocious

[h=1]Paul Mauriat ~ Love is Blue (1968)[/h]


----------



## Meanderer

_*Mi-Sex - Blue Day*_
Video for "Blue Day" by New Zealand Band Mi-Sex.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ferocious

*The Little Blue Man*

I think you may 'wuv' this little video...:bigwink:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Rafting the Blue River in Summit County Colorado


----------



## gumbud

Meanderer said:


>



he's a relative of mine!!:thankyou1:


----------



## gumbud

Meanderer said:


> I understand completely.  I am working to try to expand my normal range of viewing and listening habits.  Some just don't fly!



I get ya train of thought - have i missed the take off??nthego:


----------



## gumbud

I'll like a 'midnight kiss' if anyone can get me that?? - well mainly ladies that is!!


----------



## gumbud

https://www.theguardian.com/artandd...ut&utm_term=280651&subid=26363714&CMP=ema_632


----------



## Meanderer

gumbud said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/artandd...ut&utm_term=280651&subid=26363714&CMP=ema_632



Thanks for the link, Mate!  Blue Lagoon seems like a very unique art community!  I enjoyed the read!


----------



## gumbud

https://www.scenicworld.com.au/my-mountains/blue-mountains-girls-getaway-edition/



this one is for the girls only - I wonder whether they have male waiters?


----------



## Keesha

Blue strawberries 



Blue watermelon


----------



## RadishRose

That fruit is scary looking!layful:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

okay....


----------



## Keesha

Blue Lemonade for Everyone!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## gumbud




----------



## gumbud

the Ice Cube Laboratory 


https://www.theguardian.com/science...ut&utm_term=280921&subid=26363714&CMP=ema_632




upload pic online


----------



## Ferocious

[h=1]Paul Mauriat - My Reason[/h]


----------



## Meanderer

*Bob Dylan - Tangled Up In Blue *


----------



## Meanderer

*Shark Cupcakes*


----------



## Meanderer

Tom Waits - Tom Traubert's Blues "Waltzing Matilda"


----------



## Meanderer

Les Paul and Mary Ford - Bye bye Blues


----------



## RadishRose

Ming dynasty Xuande mark and period (1426–35) imperial blue and white vase


----------



## Meanderer

Introducing The Ming 17.01, The First Watch From New Micro-Brand Ming Watches


----------



## RadishRose

These watches are beautiful!


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> These watches are beautiful!



And only* $900.00*!


----------



## RadishRose

Yikes!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ferocious

Excellent.......

Wherever that is, I'll bet there are a few people with flat noses....


----------



## Ferocious

Oo-oooooo, what have I done with me cozzie....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Meanderer

Thanks, Holly!  Merle is so good in that one!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

My Blue Heaven Thanksgiving


----------



## Meanderer

Blue Magic - Sideshow (Stereo)


----------



## Meanderer

_*Happy Blue Year!*_


----------



## Lara

Blue Ain't Your Color...


----------



## Meanderer

John Prine & Mac Wiseman - Blue Side Of Lonesome


----------



## Meanderer

*John Prine & Mac Wiseman - "I Forgot To Remember To Forget"*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ferocious

*Mmmmmm.....You Humans are so tasty!*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## CeeCee




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

LeAnn Rimes - Blue


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


>



 RR, I thought you might like to know that this little fish restaurant is situated in Dingle a little tonw in the south west of Irelend...

You can see it here in the first 40 seconds of this video...


----------



## Meanderer

BOBBY VINTON-BLUE ON BLUE


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Alan Jackson - Summertime Blues


----------



## Meanderer

Elvis Presley Whats She Really Like G.I. Blues 1960


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> RR, I thought you might like to know that this little fish restaurant is situated in Dingle a little tonw in the south west of Irelend...
> 
> You can see it here in the first 40 seconds of this video...


My goodness @hollydolly , I completely missed this! Thanks for the info . I took  partial tour of the town, will be going back to finish it. Adorable place!


----------



## Lara

Déjà Blue Waffle House


----------



## Lara

Some people can wear anything and still look good.
But what's with the pinkies??
Maybe he's not my type after all... ☺


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Keesha

Lara said:


> Some people can wear anything and still look good.
> But what's with the pinkies??
> Maybe he's not my type after all... ☺
> 
> View attachment 77898


Ya think @Lara.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Don't ask me to explain this ...we'll just call it "Art"


----------



## Meanderer

1952 FORD MAINLINE 0 Sheridan Blue OVERDRIVE 8 cyl 3 Speed...


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

*Ray Charles Plays the Slow Blues in Madrid




*


----------



## Lara

Girl in Blue


----------



## Meanderer

*Roy Orbison - Blue Bayou*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_*Willie Nelson - Christmas Blues*_


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Meanderer

_Prince Charles pets a blue iguana named Peter at the Queen Elizabeth II Royal Botanic Park  in Grand Cayman, Cayman Islands. 



_


----------



## RadishRose

.....and then the iguana said, :"Hey Chuck, you old lizard"!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_*BLUE LIGHT SPECIAL!














*_


----------



## RadishRose

British photographer Shaun Jeffers has captured hundreds of glow worms as they illuminate the Ruakuri Cave in New Zealand's North Island. The worms create a dream-like atmosphere.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_Blue Andy Warhol



_


----------



## Meanderer

*Miles Davis-Kind of blue at home*


----------



## Meanderer

*The Kind of Blue Miles Davis Never Had*
"The Kind of Blue Miles Davis Never Had" from the new album Young People, Old Europe out now in winter on Spotify and iTunes. Joe, Anne and Ag sing.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*Little Milton - The Blues is Alright (Lyric Video)*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## JustBonee

Blues ... the entire soundtrack from _O  Brother Where  Art Thou? _ 

but one song:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_Joe South - Royal Blue_


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

André Rieu + JSO The Beautiful Blue Danube Glasgow 7th Dec 2012


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> André Rieu + JSO The Beautiful Blue Danube Glasgow 7th Dec 2012


Strauss in the house,    loved it!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

​*Blue-plate special *or blue plate special is a term used in the United States and Canada by restaurants, especially diners and cafes. It refers to a low-priced meal that usually changes daily. The term was very common from the 1920s through the 1950s. (wiki)


----------



## Meanderer

_Blue Pumpkins_


----------



## Meanderer

This is a feature-length documentary, Sing Sing Thanksgiving, recorded in 1973 at the prison outside New York City.

The Best BB King At Sing Sing Prison - Complete Show





Joan Baez at Sing Sing Prison


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Autumn

[ATTACH=full]132959[/ATTACH]
*SORRY...I was trying to post a photo and totally screwed it up...there's no attachment...but I can't manage to delete the whole thing...*


----------



## Autumn

Row house in Boston's North End...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

That's one for the money: The only pair of *blue suede shoes* ever owned by Elvis on sale for £80k  (2013)  *(LINK)*

*Elvis Presley - Blue Suede Shoes 1956 *












*The blue suede shoes are the only ones Elvis Presley was known to have owned after his hit single*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_



_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Faith Ako - Blue Bayou ​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_Alan Jackson  - "Blues Man"_​


----------



## Sassycakes

When I was dating the boy that lived across the street from me ,sang this to me all the time.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Joe Bonamassa Official - "I'll Play The Blues For You" - Live At The Greek Theatre​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_*Out of the Blue     *_​


----------



## Lewkat

Meanderer said:


> _*Out of the Blue     *_​


Wow, what a challenge.


----------



## charry




----------



## Autumn72

Lara said:


> View attachment 21919


My bday beautiful


----------



## Lara

_Happy Birthday @Autumn72 _

__


----------



## RadishRose

Blue Tango


----------



## Meanderer

_Tops in BLUE!_


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Blue Panorama Boeing 767-300 near Cayo Largo del Sur on Jan 12th 2013


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_Paul McCartney ~ Singing the Blues 1991 on "Bluetube"!




_


----------



## Meanderer

At The Blue Note Cafe
Chicago History Museum



​


----------



## Meanderer

"Here is all of the available footage of the Beatles rehearsing and recording *For You Blue* in Apple Studios on January 25, 1969."

The Beatles - For You Blue Recording Session (January 25, 1969)


----------



## Paco Dennis

The "Blue Carpet Python" ...


----------



## Meanderer

A futuristic version of The Blue Danube waltz.


----------



## Meanderer

_Homer in space_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Still More Space Dust (The Simpsons)


----------

